# Nuts over Pumpkins



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I just wanted to share a few pictures from a friend. The pumpkins were made from acorns.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Didn't you make some years ago?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sure did, it was something to get into the season,


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Pumpkins? Did someone say Pumpkins?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Those pumpkins look familiar. I actually saw the real version of that VW at a car show.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The pumpkins should look familiar T-Man. You gave most of them to me.


----------

